# How to replace auger drive shaft oil seal



## monty_burns (Sep 8, 2013)

I have a 926LE (Model 926001) where the oil seal on the drive shaft from the impeller to the auger is leaking. Is it possible to replace that seal without disassembling the gear case? I can't tell from the schematic provided by Ariens. If it is possible, can anyone explain how? I've read about a corkscrew-like tool to pull out seals, would that work here?

My machine has the aluminum gear case housing (from the parts manual it appears that some may have a cast iron one).

I am unsure of the age of this machine, I bought it used. I think it was from 2006-2008 possibly.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I don't know yours specifically, but the hassle is the retainer with the seal in it. If it screws in, it's easy to take out of the gear case and replace the seal so just whip it apart. If it's held by a snap ring, they're hard to get back together without the proper tools. 

Got a model and serial #?


----------

